# 20700 Batteries - Charon - iKonn



## Gizmo (16/5/17)

Some new goodies all in stock!

*iJoy 20700 3000mAh 40A*
*




*
*Smoant Charon 218W TC Box Mod





Eleaf iKonn Total with ELLO Mini






https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Please note iJoy Captains will arrive next week to match up with the batteries. A lot of mods going forward will support 20700. 

*


----------

